# men,please explain....



## summergirljea (Jul 17, 2013)

husband n i are trying 2 work things out,he is a farmer/driver/operator ect....he says the other nite...we should go to big farm in floridia to work,says he will get us a truck/camper says he can make more $. then he says a few times "i just can't imagine my life without you " what does this mean???? would he go without me?{ b4 he said he wouldn't when i asked} i have been sick i don't know if he thinks he could lose me? he is very hard to read.....if i process it over w/him he says that i read too much into things or that i misunderstand him or that i blow things out of proportion. it's hard for me to talk to him to understand him...then sometimes he says he doesn't know???!!:scratchhead: we have been getting along fairly good lately,there are days when everything falls into place so nicely and it's like it always has been {32yrs}then a few times when we have walls again. why do men "talk" so different.any comments are appreciated,thanks .i'm trying to be hopefull


----------



## Dewayne76 (Sep 26, 2012)

One word. . . 




Counseling. you guys need it. Your communication skills need some help.


----------



## cdbaker (Nov 5, 2010)

Yeah I'm sorry but your post is kind of difficult to read and understand what all you are saying. I don't think we understand what kind of problems you are having (aside from communication). Do you have any specific examples of issues or concerns that you'd like to share?


----------

